# Masked Phone: Stop giving away your real phone number



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> At Abine, our #1 priority is helping consumers keep their private information private. In addition to Abine Blur’s Masked Emails and Masked Cards feature, one of the cool premium features included with a Blur subscription is Masked Phone.
> 
> Just like Masked Emails and Masked Cards, we recommend that you give out your Masked Phone number online—or in person—whenever you’re uncomfortable giving out your real phone number. The Masked Phone number that you receive from us acts as a ‘forwarding’ phone number that will forward all calls and text messages to your real phone number, without sacrificing your privacy or being forced to give your phone number to slimy companies who will sell your phone number to the highest bidder.
> 
> ...


https://www.abine.com/blog/2016/masked-phone-stop-giving-away-your-real-phone-number/


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm thinking this kind of thing should probably be illegal. Too easy for the bad guys to hide while doing their misdeeds.


----------

